# Steinhart Ocean One Vintage review.



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

OK let's get it out of the way first. Its a homage of a Rolex 6200.



















42mm to the original 35mm. Not a negative for me, and just one of the many well put together homage/lookie-likies out there; Revue Thommen, Squale, Davosa et all.

I bought it primarily for its aesthetics, and build/components. Here's some specs;

Movement: Automatic, Steinhart caliber ST.5 (base ETA-2824-2), Swiss Made
Number of jewels: 25
Movement frequency: 28,800 vph
Power reserve: 38 hours
Movement decoration: Galvanized bridges, gold-plated oscillating weight
Functions: Hours, minutes, seconds
Case material: 316L Stainless steel
Case size: 42.00 mm
Case height: 16.00 mm
Lug width: 22.00 mm
Dial: Black
Water resistance: 300 meters
Bracelet: Stainless steel with solid links
Crystal: Sapphire, anti-reflective
Case back: Solid, engraved.

The fit and finish is excellent. The bracelet has screwed links, so even the ham fisted amongst us, with a decent screwdriver, can easily size the bracelet, something lacking on many more expensive brands. Plus there are four positions for adjustment on the clasp.










The watch head is polished stainless, whereas the bracelet is brushed, which works well. It also makes scratches on the bracelet/clasp an easy fix with Scotchbrite. As per the original there is no crown guard, and the screw down crown works well without any thread start issues. Timekeeping is excellent (currently + 3seconds after 5 days wear) which after reading others experience, and my own, would indicate that the manufacturer spends a bit of time setting these up before leaving the factory. Size is about at my limit, and had a 39mm version been available, that would have been my choice. Its comfortable on the wrist, and has a noticeable "heft". The lume is OK, and I would say, rather than black, the dial is anthracite. Readability is good, in certain light the domed crystal shows a blue tinge round the edge, but is barely noticeable. Some reviews have complained of a stiff bezel, but no problem with mine, it lines up perfectly and is smooth and precise in its action(120 clicks) The packaging/box is excellent as it stood up to the abuse of FedEx admirably, although it could have been better packed from the factory.

Summing up, as already said, the homage "thing" doesn't trouble me, its a good quality niche brand that, for me, follows on from the likes of Ollech & Wajs, in offering no nonsense affordable quality (and better timekeeping than my COSC Tudor), and I'd have another. :thumbsup:


----------



## niveketak (Jun 11, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> OK let's get it out of the way first. Its a homage of a Rolex 6200.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Excellent review and along with my previous liking of the brand, has made my desire to own one even greater, will depend on the price bracket though as have been buying others recently and one of the old cars has decided to empty my slush fund!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Good review, well done that man :thumbs_up:

I really like mine & bought it just based on it`s looks, at the time wasn`t aware that it was a Rolex Homage. The build quality is excellent & imo it`s great value for money :thumbsup:

*STEINHART OCEAN ONE VINTAGE, cal. ST. 5 25 Jewels*



















As for the dial colour - it appears to me to have a slight brown tinge which I find rather kewl :yes:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Good review and a very nice looking Watch much like you I didn't realise it was a homage and my ocean one again didn't realise was a homage.

I think many buyers of Steinharts don't make the connection with Rolex, some will of course but many won't.

Build quality on Steinharts in general is excellent and that is a major strength for the brand.

Your Watch Sir is a cracker.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

You da man Wrench.....an dat de watch


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Great review - thanks. Although it is a homage at least it is a homage to an older model and is larger than the original rather than being a direct homage/copy of a Sub.


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

A very nice review :thumbsup:


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

Nice looking watch, and good review, well done matey. :thumbsup:


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

But isn't the rolex a copy/homage of something earlier?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Robden said:


> But isn't the rolex a copy/homage of something earlier?


 Yes.


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

stay off the homage bit and concentrate on the nice watch for what it is and its quality / value , nice write up wrench :thumbsup: there are a couple of stineys I would not kick out of my watch box :biggrin:

deano


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Should you mention the cost for context? Good review.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

wrenny1969 said:


> Should you mention the cost for context? Good review.


 I left that out on purpose, a bit of bait. :yes:


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

It's sure gorgeous!!! Awesome review too.


----------



## Pete wilding (Jul 13, 2017)

Excellent , want one even more


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

A nice formerly owned watch which I'd probably still have it it was 40mm


----------



## JIMMYNo1 (Oct 14, 2016)

I'm not big on the whole homage thing however this is a relative nod to the Rolex without being a straight copy like you get with the (in my opinion) shameless Parnis copies of the Rolex GMT and panerai marina to name but two. I like it.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

deano1956 said:


> stay off the homage bit and concentrate on the nice watch for what it is and its quality / value , nice write up wrench :thumbsup: there are a couple of stineys I would not kick out of my watch box :biggrin:
> 
> deano





JIMMYNo1 said:


> I'm not big on the whole homage thing however this is a relative nod to the Rolex without being a straight copy like you get with the (in my opinion) shameless Parnis copies of the Rolex GMT and panerai marina to name but two. I like it.


 In the nicest possible way (myself included) we seem to be a bit guilty of hypocrisy regarding homage. Any pair of jeans, other than those designed by Jacob W Davis and Levi Strauss are a homage, some people will hang a piece of art on a wall that is a copy of Rembrandt, James Murray Spangler invented the first portable vacuum cleaner, I could go on and on, what makes a watch different ? I won't eat anything other beans than Heinz Beans. :thumbsup: :laughing2dw:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Well said that man!! :thumbs_up:


----------



## JIMMYNo1 (Oct 14, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> In the nicest possible way (myself included) we seem to be a bit guilty of hypocrisy regarding homage. Any pair of jeans, other than those designed by Jacob W Davis and Levi Strauss are a homage, some people will hang a piece of art on a wall that is a copy of Rembrandt, James Murray Spangler invented the first portable vacuum cleaner, I could go on and on, what makes a watch different ? I won't eat anything other beans than Heinz Beans. :thumbsup: :laughing2dw:


 For something to be "in the style of" is one thing but for something to copy every minor detail of the original is another. Where is the line between a homage and a straight rip off and no better than something you'd buy from skegness market. Not wishing to cause offence to anyone of course this is just my view on it. Frankly I don't see how some pieces available get away with blatant copyright infringements.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

JIMMYNo1 said:


> Frankly I don't see how some pieces available get away with blatant copyright infringements.





















Agreed.

What's your opinion on a homage of a piece that has long been out of production ?


----------



## JIMMYNo1 (Oct 14, 2016)

Truthfully? I don't find this quite as bad as some. Possibly because 99.9% of people wouldn't look at that Alpha and think "yeah thats a Rolex' myself included. The explorer is much less well known and as such the attempt to cash in on another brands success isn't so great. Tbh similarities can be drawn with the Explorer to many brands, Longines Conquest is one of them but maybe its just a no nonsense, classic design, very plain and understated. Now if both watches had the date cyclops then that may be different.


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

WRENCH said:


> In the nicest possible way (myself included) we seem to be a bit guilty of hypocrisy regarding homage. Any pair of jeans, other than those designed by Jacob W Davis and Levi Strauss are a homage, some people will hang a piece of art on a wall that is a copy of Rembrandt, James Murray Spangler invented the first portable vacuum cleaner, I could go on and on, what makes a watch different ? I won't eat anything other beans than Heinz Beans. :thumbsup: :laughing2dw:


 Very true, the Gustav Klimt hanging on my wall isn't the original. Yet it is a facsimile copy, I think I've confused myself :biggrin:


----------

